# aquarium light -- how to setup timer?



## dd (Feb 12, 2009)

hi,

anyone know how to setup an aquarium light on a timer? 

The lamp I have is one of those fluorescent tubes. everytime it shuts off, the ON button needs to be held for a few seconds to turn it back on. 

The rotary timer I have that attaches to the plug, won't turn it back on. 

Hopefully you have some suggestions so that i don't have to purchase a different aquarium light

tx in advance!


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this an older fixture? Most don't require that you hold the button down. I remember the fluorescent fixtures some years ago required that you press and hold to build up the bulb energy, but then they made those little cylinder thingys that plug into the fixture and automatically start the bulb. Now it's done with an electronic or magnetic ballast. I'm thinking you will need a new light fixture if yours is the press-and-hold kind. That just doesn't work with a timer.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

i know that the lights usually take like 5 seconds to turn on, or are you talking about the timer?


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I have all of my fluorescent plant lights on a timer. As soon as you unplug the light to plug it into the timer the light will go off. You then have to turn the light on again. After that, it will automatically go on and off. I have older rotary timers which were purchased at HD. The only pain is when the power is off and I have to reset them.

I wonder if you are having ballast problems? Or perhaps your timer is not rated high enough to spark the ballast? If its an older lighting unit, I would replace the ballast first. If that doesn't work, I'd replace the rotary timer next.


----------



## Guinessnc (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, I can't really help with the type of bulb you have i.e. the holding down, but I really like the Corallife digital timer powerstrip. It has a backup battery for those times the power blinks and resets your settings. I had the dial kind before this and CoralLife was worth it!


----------

